# Springen, hüpfen... Fahrrad in den Lüften...



## bbmob07 (17. Juli 2012)

Servus Zusammen,

um Möglichst viele Grundlagen zu lernen, schaue ich mir atm viele Videos auf Youtube an. Dazu habe ich jetzt mal eine Frage.

Diese ganzen Drops und Hops bzw. eine Spitzkehre durch Umsetzen des Hinterrades bewältigen... Alles wo das Fahrrad mindestens Teilweise in der Luft ist, geht das nur mit Fullys?

Ich habe den Eindruck, das man das Bike erstmal ein bisschen in die Federung drücken muss, um den Hüpfen-Effekt zu bekommen. Das geht bei einem Hardtail ja schonmal nicht, oder irre ich mich?

Würde mich über ein bisschen Aufklärung freuen 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hoppes (17. Juli 2012)

Eher das Gegenteil. Es geht ja Energie verloren durch die Federung.
Siehe Dirt Bikes [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G0umkSIRk0"]FMB World Tour 2012 - Vienna Air King      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (17. Juli 2012)

das geht alles auch mit dem Hardtail.
das ist reine Fahrradbeherrschung und hat nix mit dem Fahrrad selber zu tun


----------



## bbmob07 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

danke erstmal 

Wenn es unabhängig vom Fahrrad ist und am *Fahrer*, also an mir, liegt... Kann mir dann jmd. kurz erklären, wie das funktionieren soll, wenn ich das Fahrrad anheben soll und nur die Füße auf den Pedalen hab?! 

Irgendwie kann ich mir das so nicht vorstellen... Videos gut und schön, aber vielleicht ne kleine Beschreibung wie es funktioniert? Das wär lieb!


Danke und Gruß


----------



## kandyman (17. Juli 2012)

Die Hände solltest du schon am Lenker haben, dann geht's besser als nur mit den Füßen.

Such mal nach Bunny Hop Anleitung, damit fängst du an.


----------



## Marc B (17. Juli 2012)

Gibt es viele Therads hier zu, du meinst den Bunny Hop als Basis-Sprungtechnik 

Meine Tipps:

*Der Bunny Hop â Ein Muss fÃ¼r KÃ¶nner*

Der Bunny Hop ist eine PflichtÃ¼bung fÃ¼r ambitionierte Biker. Wer will schon bei querliegenden Hindernissen abbremsen mÃ¼ssen? Anders als beim Standard Hop kommt erst das Vorderrad hoch, dann folgt das Heck. Nur so erreicht man eine ideale HÃ¶he und Flugkurve. Der Bunny Hop ist auch die Basis fÃ¼r weitere Sprungtechniken, bei denen man aktiv abspringen muss (z.B. Road-Gaps etc.).

_Unterschiede zum Standard-Hop_:

Beim Bunny Hop zieht man das Hinterrad nicht wie beim Standard Hop (bei dem beide RÃ¤der gleichzeitig abheben) aus dem Knie hoch, sondern es folgt dem Vorderrad durch die dynamische Bewegung der HÃ¼fte zum Vorbau. Zuerst geht man beim Anlupfen des Vorderrads mit dem OberkÃ¶rper nach hinten (zurÃ¼cklehnen). Aus dieser Position schiebt man dann die HÃ¼fte dynamisch und in einer flÃ¼ssigen Bewegung in Richtung Vorbau (US-Ausdruck: âStem****â). Die FuÃsohlen drÃ¼ckt man dabei aktiv gegen die PedalflÃ¤che und verhindert so mit genug KÃ¶rperspannung, dass die Pedale den Kontakt zu einem verlieren.

Das Hindernis ist klein gewÃ¤hlt und ich musste deswegen das Bike in der FlugÃ¼hase nicht unter mir nach vorne/oben reissen, wie es bei BaumstÃ¤mmen etc. nÃ¶tig wÃ¤re.






_Zuerst beugt man die Arme u. bewegt den OberkÃ¶rper nach vorne._




_Lenker nach hinten oben ziehen, Arme strecken u. zurÃ¼cklehnen: Das VR kommt hoch._




_Nun die HÃ¼fte dynamisch zum Vorbau schieben. FÃ¼Ãe in Pedale eingekeilt!_




_Auf die Landung vorbereiten und KÃ¶rperspannung halten!_




_Arme u. Beine beugen u. Aufprall aus den Muskeln abfedern._


_Video_: *In unserem IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #2 zeigt Hannes, wie der Bunny Hop funktioniert und springt auch schÃ¶n hoch (direkt als zweite Fahrtechnik nach dem Wheelie)*:


Sehr gut sieht man den HÃ¼ftimpuls in diesem Video (nur mit Helm nachmachen!):


----------



## bbmob07 (17. Juli 2012)

Hiho,

joa, die Threads und Videos kenn ich. Vermutlich hab ich einfach nur das Problem, das ich mir das nicht so genau vorstellen kann und es noch nie in live gesehen hab. Wahrscheinlich muss man es einfach einmal gemacht haben 

Danke euch allen und Gruß


----------



## Lenn_DH (21. August 2012)

Also ich fahr das erste Jahr dh aber schon seit 3 Jahren Bmx... Es hilft dir ungemein wenn du evtl mit einem bmx oder einfach einem leichten Fahrrad mal, wie schon oben gesagt, mit bunny hops anfängst und was perfekt wäre, wenn du einen bunny hop kannst mal nur ein bisschen versuchtst einen nose manual zu machen. Dann kannst es auf jeden fall auch mit deinem hardtail. Aber fang erst mit dem bunny hop an und erst wenn du sicher bist dann nose manual.... Vor allem braucht es teilweise sehr lange bist du einen guten bunny hop kannst Gruß und hoffe dass ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## Andy283 (22. August 2012)

Hy, der Unterschied zwischen einem Bunny mit nem Hardtail und nem Fully ist die Technik. Ich bin vorher auch nen Hardtail gefahren. Hab dann etwas gebraucht bis es mit meinem Fully geklappt hat. Und sonderlich hoch komme ich auch noch nit. Zudem gibt es da auch Unterschiede wie man den Bunny macht. Man kann z.B den Bunny auch aus dem Lenker ziehen. Ist nur schwer zu erklären. Im Prinzip gehst du mit dem Körper etwas nach vorne, gehst etwas in die Knie und ziehst das Bike mit den Armen am lenker unter dir hoch. Quasi beide Reifen parallel. Um es einfach zu sagen, du springst mit dem Körper hoch und ziehst das Bike mit nach oben durch anziehen der Arme zu deinem Oberkörper. Das ist aber keine Technik die man bei einem Sprung anwenden sollte. Dann kanns passieren das es ohne Bike weiter geht,  weil du dein Gewicht zu weit nach vorne verlagert hast. 
Bei nem Fully ist es wie oben schon gesagt wurde etwas schwerer, weil die Federung Energie absorbiert. Man kann sich diese aber auch zu nutze machen wi bei der eben erwähnten Technik. Fahrrad einfedern durch absenken des Körpers und dann die Energie des ausfederns mit nutzen und die Räder hoch ziehen. Später sollte man dann erst das Vorderrad hoch ziehen. Wenn dieses weit genug "oben" ist, die Hüfte nach vorne schieben. Dann kommt das Hinterrad nach. Geht bei beiden Bikes. Denke mit nem Hardtail sogar besser. 

Lg

Andy


----------



## mpmarv (24. August 2012)

Mit dem Hardteil geht es echt einfacher ;( Als Jungspunt mit Hardtail war der bunnyhop entspannt, natürlich ohne klicker!

Mit meinem 140er Fully find ich es echt schwer, ich versuch mich gerade an sauberen manuals, dabei reiße ich aber noch viel zu viel. Bis das dynamisch und locker klappt, werde ich mir wohl noch ein paar blase an den Händen holen....


----------



## Sebel (24. August 2012)

Moin!
hab das gleiche problem wie du: sieht toll aus, aber so richtig gut umsetzen konnte ich die theoretischen beschreibungen irgendwie nie.
mir hat da das video super geholfen:
http://youtu.be/tNDFWhuc5X0

da wird die bewegung (so ab der mitte des clips) in die einzelnen phasen zerlegt und gezeigt, wie man diese auch erstmal einzeln üben kann.
mir hats mehr geholfen als alle tips, die ich beim fahren bekommen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

